# تساعية اقديسة تريز طفل يسوع شفيعة المرسلين



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*تساعية القديسة تريز طفل يسوع شفيعة المرسلين*

*صلاة تتلى كل يوم*​هلم ايها الروح القدس، وأملأ قلوب مؤمنيك، وأضرم فيها نار محبتك.
أرسل روحك، يا رب، فيخلق.
ويتجدد وجه الارض.

*لنصل*ايها الاله الذي، بتنوير الروح القدس، قد انرت قلوب المؤمنين، أنرنا لنفهم بذلك الروح فهما ً مستقيما ً، ونبتهج بتعزيته الى آبد الآبدين. آمين.

*فعل الايمان والرجاء والمحبة*ايها الرب الاله، اني أؤمن بك: قوّي ايماني. كل رجائي اضعه فيك: ثبته انت. وأحبك: علمني أن أحبك أكثر يوما ً بعد يوم.

*فعل الندامة*يا ربي والهي، أنا نادم، من كل قلبي، على جميع خطاياي، لاني بالخطيئة خسرت نفسي والخيرات الابدية، واستحققت العذابات الجهنمية. وبالاكثر انا نادم، لاني أغظتك وأهنتك، أنت يا ربي والهي المستحق كل كرامة ومحبة. ولهذا السبب، ابغض الخطيئة فوق كل شر. وأريد بنعمتك ان اموت، قبل أن اغيظك فيما بعد. وأقصد أن أهرب من كل سبب خطيئة، وأن أفي، بقدر استطاعتي، عن الخطايا التي فعلتها. آمين.أبانا والسلام والمجد.

*صلاة الختام*يا إلهي، انت قلت: إن لم تعودوا كالاطفال لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماء. نتوسل اليك وهبنا ان نسير، باتضاع وبساطة قلب، على خطى العذراء القديسة تريزيا الطفل يسوع المباركة. لنحظى بمكافأة أبدية آمين.




 
*تساعيةتريزا الطفل يسوع *
*ملقبة الوردة الصغيرة*​ 


*اليوم الاول*​ايتها القديسة تريزيا، وردة يسوع ومريم المتميزة الصغيرة، أتقدم منك بثقة بنوية واتضاع عميق. أطرح أمامك امنياتي، واتوسل منك وبشفاعتك تحقيقها لي. الم تعدي في تمضية الوقت في السماء بعمل الخير على الارض؟ امنحيني وبحسب وعدك الغاية التي أطلبها منك.
*صلاة*تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا، وخاصة في خلال هذه التساعية، لنحصل بشفاعتك من الله على كل النعم التي نحتاجها. آمين
*فكرة اليوم : الثقة بالله*لا يمكننا ان نحصل على ما يكفي من الثقة بالله القوي الرحيم ونحصل منه قدر ما نأمل.
اذا كنت لا شيء هل تنسى ان المسيح هو كل شيء؟ عليك ان تذيب عدمك في لا نهايته وفكّر في محبته وحسب. ابانا والسلام والمجد.
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت...​ 
*اليوم الثاني*​ايتها القديسة الصغيرة، الآن وقد شاهدت يسوع المصلوب في السماء، وهو ما يزال يحمل جراحاته التي تسببت بها الخطيئة. أصبحت تعرفين بوضوح أكبر قيمة الارواح، وثمن الدم الغالي الذي سفكه لانقاذها. لأنني أحد الاولاد الذين مات المسيح من اجلهم، أحصلي لي على كل النعم التي أحتاجها لاستفيد من هذا الدم الغالي. استخدمي قوتك لدى الله وصلي لاجلي.
*صلاة* تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا....
*فكرة اليوم: الخطيئة*النعمة الوحيدة التي أطلبها، يا يسوع، هي عدم السماح لي باهانتك.
بالحب وليس بالخوف، تتفادى الروح اقتراف أقل الخايا.
نعم، حتى لو كان ضميري مثقلا ً بكل الخطايا، يجب الا أفقد ثقتي، قلبي ينفطر بالأسى، على أن أرمي بنفسي بين يدي مخلصي.
أن تذمر خطاياي يزيدني اتضاعا ويجعلني أخاف من الاتكال على قوتي، التي ليست سوى ضعف.أبانا والسلام والمجد.
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت.... 


*اليوم الثالث*​ايتها الوردة الصغيرة، اجعلي جميع الاشياء تقودني الى الله والى السماء. عندما أنظر الى الشمس، القمر والنجوم والى الفضاء الواسع التي تسبح فيه. او عندما انظر الى ازهار الحقول، واشجار الغابات والى روائع الارض بالوانها الرائعة، دعيها تكلمني عن حب الله وقوته. دعيها كلها تغني مدائحه في أذني. مثلك دعيني أحبه.
أكثر كل يوم في مقابل عطاياه. علميني غالبا ً ان أنكر ذاتي في تعاملي مع الآخرين، وان أقدم ليسوع الكثير من التضخيات الصغيرة.
*صلاة*تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا...
*فكرة اليوم: استخدم عطايا الله*كم وكم استفدت من جمال الطبيعة، التي منحت لنا بمثل هذه الوفرة. كيف ترفعني اليه هو الذي صنع هذه العجائب في ارض المنفى التي لا تدوم اكثر من يوم.
ايتها الطبيعة البراقة، اذا لم أر الله فيك، فلن تكوني سوى ضريح كبير.
بيدك الصغيرة التي لامست مريم، ثبت الكون وههبت الحياة، وانت تفكر فيَّ، يا يسوع، يا ملكي الصغير.
لا اريد ان تحظى المخلوقات بذرة من حبي بل ارغب في تقديمه باكمله الى يسوع، لانه أظهر لي انه وحده السعادة المطلقة. ابانا والسلام والمجد.
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت... 


*اليوم الرابع* ​يا وردة الكرمل الصغيرة، انت التي تحملت بصبر الخيبات التي سمح بها الله، مع احتفاظك في عمق روحك بسلام لا يتغير، لانك لم تسع سوى لتنفيذ ارادة الله. أطلبي لي التكيف الكامل بهذه العبادة في كل تجارب الحياة وخيباتها.
اذا كانت الغايات التي أطلبها في هذه التساعية مرضية لله، احصلي لي عليها. اذا لم تكن، صحيح اني سأشعر بالحزن لهذا الرفض، لكنني لا ارغب سوى بتنفيذ ارادة الله ، واصلي بالكلمات التي استعملتها انت، لتحقق مشيئتك فيَّ.
*صلاة* تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا....
*فكرة اليوم: الاستسلام لله*لا أخشى سوى أمر واحد، التشبث بارادتي، خذها يا الهي، لانني اختار كل ما تختاره انت.
السعادة الوحيدة هنا في الاسفل، هي النضال في سبيل الارتضاء بكل ما يعطينا اياه يسوع.
لا أطلب شيئا بشغف سوى ان يتمم الله ارادته في روحي.
يا حبيبي، اقدم ذاتي لك، لتمم فيَّ ارادتك المقدسة، ولن أسمح لأي مخلوق ان تكون عقبة في هذا السبيل. ابانا والسلام والمجد.
*صلاة الختامية* الهي، انت قلت.... 

*اليوم الخامس*​يا وردة يسوع الصغيرة، منذ اللحظة الاولى في حياتك الدينية، لم تفكري سوى بنكران ذاتك في كل الامور، كي تتبعي يسوع بكمال أكبر. ساعديني لاتحمل بصبر تجارب الحياة اليومية. علميني الاستفادة من التجارب، والمعاناة والاذلال التي تعترض طريقي، كي أتعلم معرفة ذاتي أكثر وان أزيد محبتي لله.
*صلاة*تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا....
*فكرة اليوم:* الصبر في المعاناةلا أخشى التجارب التي يرسلها يسوع، لانه حتى في خضم أكثر المعاناة ضراوة، يمكننا ان نرى ان يده المحبة هي التي تسببت بها.
عندما لا نتوقع سوى المعاناة، نتفاجأ بأصغر الافراح، لكن المعاناة نفسها تصبح الفرح الاكبر عندما نسعى اليها ككنز ثمين. من دون التشبه بهؤلاء القديسين الرائعين الذين مارسوا انواع التقشف كافة منذ طفولتهم، كفارتي هي في كسر ارادة ذاتي، والابتعاد عن الحاجات القاسية، والتجرد من انانيتي وعدم التفاخر بهذه الافعال.ابانا والسلام والمجد
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت... 

*اليوم السادس* ​ايتها القديسة تريزيا، راعية الارساليات، كوني رسولة عظيمة في انماء العالم كافة حتى نهاية الزمن. ذكرّي الهنا بكلماته..."الحصاد كثير اما الفعلة فقليلون". شغفك بالارواح كبير. احصلي على شغف مماثل لهؤلاء الذين يعملون اليوم من اجل الارواح، وتوسلي الى الرب ليضاعف عددهم، حتى يتعرف الملايين الذين لا يعرفون يسوع عليه ويحبونه ويتبعونه.
*صلاة *تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا...
*فكرة اليوم: الشغف بالارواح*لنعمل معا ً من أجل الارواح: لدينا هذا اليوم فقط في هذه الحياة لانقاذ الارواح وتقديمها لله كبرهان عن حبنا.​اقول ليسوع انني سعيد لعدم قدرتي على الرؤية، بعيني روحي، هذه السماء الجميلة التي تنتظرني من اجل ان يجيز فتحها لغير المؤمنين الفقراء الى الابد.
لا يمكنني ان انجز اعمالا خارقة، لا يمكنني ان اعظ الانجيل وان اسفك دمي، لكن ما هم؟ اخواني يعملون بدلا ً عني، وانا الطفل الصغير ابقى قريبا ً من العرش الملكي، واقدم محبتي لهؤلاء الذين حملوا هذه الشعلة.
افعالي، ومعاناتي الصغيرة، تنشر محبة الله في انحاء العالم كافة. ابانا والسلام والمجد
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت... 



*اليوم السابع* ​يا شهيدة الحب الصغيرة، اصبحت اليوم تعرفين اكثر ان الحب يعانق المهمات كلها، وان الحب وحده هو المهم، وهو الذي يوحدنا مع الله ويطابق ارادتنا بارادته.
كل ما سعيت اليه على الارض هو الحب، وان تحبي يسوع كما لم يحبه احد من قبل. استعملي قوتك في السماء لتجعلينا نحبه.عندما نحبه نرغب في ان يحبه الاخرون. سنصلي كثيرا ً من اجل الارواح. لن نخشى الموت لانه سيوحدنا به الى الابد.
امنحينا النعم لنفعل كل شيء من اجل محبة الله وارضائه. دعينا نحبه كثيرا ً ليفرح بنا كما فرح بك.
*صلاة*تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا..
*فكرة اليوم:* محبة اللهسأحب الله وحده، ولن اعيش بلاء التعلق بالمخلوقات، الآن وقد أدرك قلبي ماذا يخبئ للذين يحبونه.
ما يجذبني الى ملكوت السموات هو دعاء الله، وامل محبته كما ارغب، وفكرة ان اجعل اكبر عدد من الارواح تحبه وتمجده الى الابد.
عندما قال المسيح "اعطيني لاشرب" كان يرغب في نيل محبة مخلوقاته الفقيرة، هو خالق الكل. كان عطشا ً للحب. تذكر ان يسوع الحبيب موجود في القربان خصيصا ً لك، لك انت وحدك.
وتذكر انه يذوب رغبة للملكوث في قلبك. ابانا والسلام والمجد.
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت... 


*اليوم الثامن*​ايتها القديسة تريزيا، مثلك سأموت في يوم ما. أتضرع اليك ان تحصلي لي من الله، من خلال تذكيرك اياه بموتك الثمين، على ميتة مقدسة على ان تقويني اسرار الكنيسة المقدسة التي عهد بها لارادة الله المقدسة، وان احترق بالحب من اجله.
لتكن آخر كلماتي على الارض " يا الهي، انا احبك"
*صلاة* تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا..
*فكرة اليوم:* الموت يخبرنا التعليم الديني، ان الموت ليس سوى انفصال الروح عن الجسد. حسنا ً، انني لا اخشى هذا الانفصال الذي سيوحدني مع الله الى الابد.
يفرحني الموت لانني سأتمكن حينها من مساعدة الارواح التي احبها اكثر من تمكني من مساعدتها هنا في الاسفل.
الحياة ليست حزينة انها مفرحة جدا ً. اذا قلت ان هذا المنفى حزين استطيع ان اتفهمك. نحن نخطئ عندما نطلق اسم حياة على شيء فان. هذا الاسم الجميل لا يطلق سوى على امور السماء. ابانا والسلام والمجد.
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت... 


*اليوم التاسع* ​ايتها القديسة تريزيا، من خلال حبك معاناتك على الارض، فزت بالقوة لدى الله، هذه القوة التي تتمتعين فيها اليوم في السماء. ومنذ ان بدأت حياتك هناك، امطرت نعما ً لا تحصى على هذا العالم الفقير. كنت اداة استخدمها عروسك السماوي لاجتراح عجائب لا تحصى. اتوسل اليك ان تتذكري طلباتي كلها. علي انا ايضا ً ان اعاني لاحب الله اكثر واتبع يسوع.
انت رسولة الحب الصغيرة. اجعليني احب يسوع اكثر واكثر واحب الآخرين من اجله أشكر من كل قلبي الثالوث الاقدس على النعم الرائعة التي وهبك اياها ووهبها للعالم اجمع من خلالك.
*صلاة*تشفعي بنا طوال ايام حياتنا...
*فكرة اليوم:* رسالة الوردة الصغيرةلا انوي ان ابقى خمولا ً في السماء. اريد ان اعمل من اجل الكنيسة والارواح. طلبت هذا من الله وانني متأكد من انه سيستجيب دعائي.
سأمضي وقتي مع السماء بعمل الخير على الارض. هذا ليس بالمستحيل، اذ ان الملائكة التي تتمتع دائما بهذه الرؤية المبهجة، ترعانا. لا يمكنني ان ارتاح الا مع انتهاء الدهر.
اتضرع اليك يا يسوع، ان ترمق بنظرك الالهي عددا ً كبيرا ً من الارواح الصغيرة. وأتوسل اليك ان تختار من هذه الارض كتيبة من الضحايا الصغار، المستحقين حبك. ابانا والسلام والمجد.
*صلاة الختام*يا الهي، انت قلت...

*آمين*​ 
*صلاة مقبولة*​


----------

